# 300 GALLON "L SHAPE" , Filtration!!??



## skng2011

I recently bought a 300 Gallon "L" Shape Glass tank. The tank itself is awesome, it goes about 5 feet one way and about 6 feet the other way. I have had a few different people with aquarium knowledge come to the house and check it out, the problem that I am having is setting up the filtration system, all 3 guys told me a different way to go about it!

1st Guy: Said to build a refugium underneath in the stand and let that be your filtration system.

2nd Guy: Said to use a wet/dry system with the bio balls and all that.

3rd Guy: Said to get 2 canister filters,I guess one to load the media and the other to do most of the filtration.

I am going to be setting this up using mostly live rock and only fish,no coral.

So pretty much all I have is an awesome stand and tank and need to get into the next step!

Any and all help will be much appreciated!!!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nick1258

IMO for a tank that size just try to have as much filtration as you can I would advise to buy or build a pretty large sump underneath with a skimmer and Refugium located somewhere in there, skimmers and Refugium IMO work really good for any size tanks. Obviously get the right size skimmer for your tank. Good luck. Would love to see some pics of the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I agree with Nick. Sump/Fuge is the way to go. Skimmer rated at 400 gallons, if yiu introduce corals then I would reccomend your skimmer being rated at twice yiur water volume. But for just fish the fuge and 400g skimmer matched with some good water movement should do yiu very well.


----------



## skng2011

hey Thanks a lot for your response . . . When you say Large Sump, what exactly do you suggest?? Here is a picture of the tank!!! Tell me what you think!!!

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...493&sads=Joj4JyjQ6nt4Xnqt7ftHJciO5vI&sadssc=1


----------



## skng2011

I am in the process of fixing it up,sanding,painting some mosaic tiles and should be done with that this weekend to start working on the actual tank set up ! ! !


----------



## Reefing Madness

300g tank, should utilize a 75-125g sump/fuge. Of course in this instance, the bigger you can stuff under the tank, the better.


----------



## Nick1258

Agreed just try to fit as much as possible, no such thing a too much filtration.


----------



## whitetiger61

i agree.. sump/fuge all the way..i would definitely not use a wet/dry system or canisters with this tank..good luck i couldnt see the tank as i dont have a gmail account but ive seen a L shaped tank before..they are pretty awesome.

Rick


----------



## skng2011

Thanks Rick, A lot of people are telling me to go with the sump/fuge . . . Any ideas or suggestions on where about to look for a sump/fuge big enough for my tank? I will try and post the pic another way!

If someone can give me a suggestion on how to upload it, would be appreciated!


----------



## whitetiger61

for tank size..i agree with reefing madness..75- 100 gallon under the display tank..and again the bigger the better..

for pics use image hosting ..i use photobucket..as do alot of people here..its free and pretty easy to use.. cant wait to see this tank.

any more questions just post em and they will get answered

Rick


----------



## skng2011

Alright I uploaded the pic onto Photobucket so hopefully you will be able to view it and help me out even more!!! 








[/IMG]


----------



## whitetiger61

very nice tank..very clean..the problem i see is to fit any size sump under that tank your going to have to gut the inside of that stand.i see alot of shelving that would have to go..i think i would go with the 75 gal sump on this one..but beautiful tank .

Rick


----------



## skng2011

Thanks . . .Its a project but in the end will be amazing I think! The whole left side and half the right side is completely gutted . . .The only shelving is on the far right side . . . but I can always put a door in front of it and take the shelves out if needed . . . . . . Dont know if you can tell be the picture but on the inside of the tank there are two huge overflow boxes built in,looks like they put it in there with silicone . . .Everyone I talked to said to take them out to have more space in the tank!?

Do you agree with that?


----------



## Reefing Madness

NO, do not remove those overfow boxes. Those are crucial for your overflow needs, and how they operate.


----------



## skng2011

Really?? Do I need both? And is better to have an overflow box inside then outside?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Need both, in my opinion, yes, you do. The more filtration you can get outta them, the better off you will be. Those are the bullet proof, sleep better at night, Reef Ready, won't over flow and flood the room oeverflow boxes. Everyone who has outside overflow boxes, like myself, would kill to have what you have in there. Its alittle on the weird side that the boxes are clear and not black though.


----------



## skng2011

Good to know . . . I am so new to these filtration systems and overflow box as my freshwater tanks just had hang-on filters and thats it . . . So with that being said . . .What goes in these overflow boxes . . I hope im not asking to many questions, just seems like so far you have given me the best suggestions . .

Thanks


----------



## skng2011

What do you think of this??

ADHI Model 60 Refugium up to 300 gallons | eBay


----------



## Nick1258

Suggestion when you starts the tank up if you don't like the boxes you can easily hide them with rock I've done it to my tanks, it gets really hard to see when algae start growing


----------



## Nick1258

You can easily learn how to plumb overflow boxes, drilled or none drilled tanks, on YouTube


----------



## Reefing Madness

skng2011 said:


> What do you think of this??
> 
> ADHI Model 60 Refugium up to 300 gallons | eBay


*J/D**J/D**J/D**J/D**J/D*

If you've got the cash for that thing. GO FOR IT!! Thats a top notch set up right there. 
As for what goes in the overflow boxes, nothing. You will have 2-4 holes in each box, 1-2 for intake water, and 1-2 returns, they go and come from your sump/fuge.
Read this link, this guy knows his stuff, and its a good read on sump/fuges.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## Reefing Madness

Nick1258 said:


> Suggestion when you starts the tank up if you don't like the boxes you can easily hide them with rock I've done it to my tanks, it gets really hard to see when algae start growing


*rotating smile


----------



## skng2011

Just bought the beginning stage of the filtration system . . Thinking this is a good start and possibly adding a canister just in case . . . .The question about this is. . . Do i used the Tubing or should I plumb it with PVC??








[/IMG]


----------



## Reefing Madness

I like the tubing, easier and faster break down when something goes wrong.


----------

